# Which android tablet should I get



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

So it's been about a year since I last purchased an android device and I'm starting to feel that itch again. So I was either thinking of getting a Nexus 7 or a Kindle Fire HD 8.9. I know the nexus 7 has JB right out of the box, but if I get the fire HD I'm pretty sure I have the know how to port CM10 over to it.

Soooooooo, which one to get?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> So it's been about a year since I last purchased an android device and I'm starting to feel that itch again. So I was either thinking of getting a Nexus 7 or a Kindle Fire HD 8.9. I know the nexus 7 has JB right out of the box, but if I get the fire HD I'm pretty sure I have the know how to port CM10 over to it.
> 
> Soooooooo, which one to get?


As a rule of thumb for all (of my) future Android purchases, I'm going with Google. Source is readily accessible, don't have to worry about some half-butted ports not working (or full-butted port taking a ton of work and time). Plus it's almost a guarantee that CM will support it. A couple of other good point, but I'm too tired right now to think of them coherently. You get the gist of it.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> So it's been about a year since I last purchased an android device and I'm starting to feel that itch again. So I was either thinking of getting a Nexus 7 or a Kindle Fire HD 8.9. I know the nexus 7 has JB right out of the box, but if I get the fire HD I'm pretty sure I have the know how to port CM10 over to it.
> 
> Soooooooo, which one to get?


Nexus 7...I sold my Iconia (with custom ROM) to get my N7 and I do not regret it!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I do have intentions of getting the Nexus 7 very soon. Probably next month since I have bigger things in mind.

It depends on what you want to do with the tablet. I have no intentions myself to get any of the Kindle tablets not that I don't like Amazon, but I'm not fond of their tablets to begin with. ASUS has been good so far and their Transformer line has been very impressive as of late. The original transformer my mom uses (and I use occasionally) is kicking really good and is probably one of the few OEM's that keep Android very stock with few additions (and the coveted bloatware too, can't forget those) and no blur, touchwiz, or sense on them.

Acer I'm not sure. I think their A500 is ok, but their A200 line is crap. First day I got it, worked fine. Next day, wouldn't even charge, power completely dead. I've done a quick bit of research and seen it was a common problem, hence the very swift upgrade to the OG Transformer. Never regretted that decision. (and quite frankly, I like ASUS so far)


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> As a rule of thumb for all (of my) future Android purchases, I'm going with Google. Source is readily accessible, don't have to worry about some half-butted ports not working (or full-butted port taking a ton of work and time). Plus it's almost a guarantee that CM will support it. A couple of other good point, but I'm too tired right now to think of them coherently. You get the gist of it.


No, I'm the one who would be doing the porting in the first place lol, I do stuff like this all the time but I've never released my own roms due to the fact that there are tons of other roms that do the exact same thing with a more intuitive UI (I do a lot of shorthand or complex menu systems that make sense to me but not anyone else :









But yeah, I was looking at the sizes and I've pretty much decided that I'm going to buy a nexus 7 in time for class to start up again because I want something that I can fit in my jacket pocket.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Heh, yep, that Nexus 7 packs a lot in a small package. Has good specs too, so its worth the buy. Debating still if I want to get the 8 GB or just pay the $50 more for 16 GB.. Oh well, I'll decide eventually.

And I'm curious about that menu system because I've seen some backwards ass menus before even from actual companies... Hell, even with basic HTML knowledge I can put together something that is sane, for the most part. But eh..


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Well i have the ROM for a voyage 200 (yes i own one of them), and i hate bringing it to class cuz the thing is unwieldly. I would just rather run an emulator on it along with using the device as my textbook reader so I'm definitely going to get the 16 GB


----------



## bancelina (Sep 11, 2012)

I go with nexus 7 I have been using for this from a time when I firstly bought Android.


----------

